# Chromecast cast screen problem with Samsung tab S 10.5 inch



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a recent problem (since about one month ago). I cast the screen from my Samsung Galaxy tab S tablet to my Philips TV, play some video, and it stops working after about 15 seconds and the tablet is rebooted automatically. I have uninstalled and reinstalled chromecast app several times, have reset the tablet to the original factory settings, but it has not helped. Any suggestions? No problems doing the same thing with Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 or from my phone Samsung Galaxy S5. Many thanks. The Android version is 5.0.2, and the tablet was bought in Switzerland about six months ago.


----------

